# Win a date with a celebrity



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

If you were to win a date with any celebrity of your choice, who would it be and what would you do?
Yes, I know, childish. But isn't it fun to be childish sometimes 

Mine would be, Vin Diesel so nice to look at.
And go deep sea fishin....do you think he could pull in a big one?


----------



## funny (Oct 20, 2005)

same has you texasgirl, he is cute


----------



## crewsk (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm with texasgirl & funny!  I don't know who my second choice would be though.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2005)

With out a doubt
Richard Gere.   
What would we do... for 24 hours he would pretend to love me.
We'd have a romantic lunch in the park.  Followed by a paddle boat ride
in the lake.  Then a walk down a beautiful Greek beach and dinner at a seaside cafe.
After dinner we'd go to a private gym where  he'd change into some tight shorts ( no shirt) and lift weights until he got nice and sweaty.  I'd take a very soft cloth and dry him off.... and the rest is for my eyes only.  lol!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

pds, I think you've thought on this one for longer than my thread has been up 
That's a good day!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL... Paul's been hunting for a week!  I've had lots of time to think.  

Didn't help that I watched a few Richard Gere movies while he was gone.


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

hmm... not sure about this.... either Sean Connery or Robbie Williams....

what would I do?
Visit a good and comfortable restaurant, talk, drink, eat... and then? Drive to somewhere and go for a walk in a beautiful countryside.. and then I would decide spontaneously...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 20, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> With out a doubt
> Richard Gere.
> What would we do... for 24 hours he would pretend to love me.
> We'd have a romantic lunch in the park. Followed by a paddle boat ride
> ...


 
Oh boy Trish, I do hope Paul is not gonna stumble upon this post!!


----------



## middie (Oct 20, 2005)

hmmmm.. i think the rock. what would we do ?
get lost in the middle of nowhere


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oh boy Trish, I do hope Paul is not gonna stumble upon this post!!



lol.. we have made a great deal between us.  When Julia Roberts comes knocking at the door he can do with her as he pleases.... and When it's Richard kneeling on the front steps begging me to spend time with him, I'm free to go.
No questions will be asked when we return home.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 20, 2005)

No one picked me !!!!!!!!   






If the CUBS are not included Because They need my Help just about more than anyone besides the next group!   


The WORLD LEADERS could use my Help! OPPS CAN't go there !  



OK TOM HANKS or MORGAN FREEMAN somebody with some smarts, Go Camping just pick their Brains !


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2005)

Have I got Maidrite trained, or what?  Notice he didn't even pick a woman!  Who would I choose?  Hmmmm, I have the best already, but if it had to be a celebrity, I guess I would go for Mel Gibson/Hugh Jackman/Ben Affleck.  I think they would probably be pretty funny looking if all put together, so I guess I will just have to "suffer" though one at a time!


 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

You two are great!! I just love ya'll!! I wish everyone felt this way about their husbands/wives!


----------



## corazon (Oct 20, 2005)

Viggo Mortensen would be my pick.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Viggo Mortensen would be my pick.


 
Ahhh, Aragorn, Lord of the rings


----------



## corazon (Oct 20, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Ahhh, Aragorn, Lord of the rings


 
I've watched a bunch of the extra stuff from Lord of the Rings, and Viggo just seems like such a unique person.  He is so respectful and interesting...not to mention nice to look at.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

I've never seen any of the lord of the ring movies, but , I know who he is from oldest son. He even named his dog that,but, spelled it Erigorn on his papers in case of a problem.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 21, 2005)

Can I trade meeting one of these so I can see My two Daughters ?


----------



## tweedee (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok Maidrite can I pick you?.    Just kidding Barbara.   

Ok for real now..........I've always had a secret crush on Telly Savalas so I think that's who I'd have to pick.

What would I do, or is that what would we do?.

I think first we would have a fancy candle light dinner. Then we would go dancing and take a walk along the beach. After that..............Well I think I'll leave the rest to everyones imagination.


----------



## corazon (Oct 21, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Can I trade meeting one of these so I can see My two Daughters ?


 
That is very sweet!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

I would like to spend a day with Kevin Cline as "Luc" from the film French Kiss... (and I would be as charming as Meg Ryan just that day )  We will have a nice excursion around the country side of France...

Or maybe Jimmy Buffett, he would take me out on a Caribbean cruise in his private cruiser, he will bring a guitar with him aboard and croon all my favourite songs as we sip on boat drinks...

Also John Cusack must be a really nice guy to spend a day hanging out with...  Maybe he is not particularly my type as a "hunk" but he has such a genuine charm... we could spend a day just like "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" in some exciting, interesting city... like London, Madrid or Copenhagen....


----------



## wasabi (Oct 21, 2005)

_John Travolta would take me flying in his jet._


----------



## middie (Oct 21, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> _John Travolta would take me flying in his jet._


 


now how did i  know wasabi would pick him ???


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> now how did i know wasabi would pick him ???


 
The same way I knew you would pick Rock!


----------



## middie (Oct 22, 2005)

oh... one of these days i'll throw you off


----------

